# skinning a squirrel



## huntin man32 (Jun 1, 2008)

I shot a squirrel today on opening day and i skinned it so i could make a pelt from it. does anyone no how to cut the head for a nice pelt?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

cut it how? you want it in tact or you dont want any head on it what so ever?


----------

